# The Shakes



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering how many of you still get the shakes before, during or after the shot at a deer. 
Doesn't matter if it was with a gun, bow, crossbow or even a spear. I didn't shake when i shot my first buck until I started to field dress it. I shook so much that my buddy decided he better start it instead of me. Had the same thing happen when i shot my Ohio Bib Buck during gun season and again on my first bow kill. 
I am no longer able to deer hubt but still get super excited when i see a seer in the wild.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Never got the shakes before, during, or after when shooting at a buck. But I was mad as heck when I hit a bear that bled like a stuck pig and didn't even have the decency to run, it just walked away. Tracked it for 4/hours till it got dark and rained. Never did find it!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

heck I get the shakes all the time. but its strange.. just before I take the shot they go away..then as soon as I shoot they come back..lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hardly ever do I get excited before, during, or after the shot. If I didn't like eating them so much I probably wouldn't even hunt them.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm shaking right now just thinking of me shaking in the stand.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I am sure many of you may have seen this video before but it is classic.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think when you quit getting excited, it's time to quit hunting.  It's always been an adrenalin rush for me at the moment of truth or directly after. I am always able to put it aside and make the shot, but man, that excitement sure adds to the joy of the hunt!


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I bet that little girl stepped on a branch that was under the deers head to make it move like that

I had that happen a few times while coming up to a deer for the first time

Pretty funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

That was a awesome video nice. The wife liked it also . I use to get the shakes after the shot but not so much any more . But I still get excited when I am hunting and see a deer.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

fish4wall said:


> heck I get the shakes all the time. but its strange.. just before I take the shot they go away..then as soon as I shoot they come back..lol


X2


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

One time I was aiming at a nice buck and I got the shakes so bad that I fell down on my knees, It was then I noticed the electric fence I had laid the gun barrel across.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I still shake like a leaf after the shot. i think that is one of the things that make it fun. The day I quit getting that rush is the day I will hang it up.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I get the shakes every time. More time in the stand has helped make them more manageable, but it is part of the addiction!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't really get the shakes until my deer is on the ground. but I still get excited just to see a legal deer in the woods. and I have to calm myself for the shot.
sherman


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Definitely still get them. The longer I have eyes on them the worse it is. It's called an adrenaline dump and its tiring on the body. 

Took me years to get my first deer and when I did it looked like an 8 year old filled my tag out and I was in my early 20's.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

This was my 3rd deer season and I have only taken one deer but I didn't get the shakes until after the shot I have seen many deer come in and be close and offer no shot but never shook until I finally pulled the trigger on my first deer


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I get the shakes almost every freaking time!!! As soon as I see a deer coming my direction and I think I'm going to get a shot, the adrenaline starts pumping! I end up missing more deer than I hit because of it! I lose focus on aiming and just focus on the front bead and the deer. I rush the shot because I'm worried it will get away. My mind goes blank. Everything that I tell myself to do before I see a deer, leaves my mind. I don't get my cheek down on the stock and the back sight doesn't get up to line up with the front sight and I shoot over the deer! I've been deer hunting for 20 years and it's the same problem every year! 

I do much better when the deer is running or trotting towards me and I don't have time to do anything except raise my gun and shoot. No time for the adrenaline to build up while trying to stay still. No time to think. Just enough time to find an opening in the brush that's on the path of the deer and fire just like rabbit hunting. After the shot, the shakes go away quickly and I'm either mad at myself for missing an easy opportunity or happy that I have a deer down!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep! Definitely get the shakes every time a deer starts walking toward me, buck, doe, spike, lol! Like said before tho , I shake like a damn leaf right up to the point of being at full draw... Then ... Calm as ever and no shakes until I release the arrow... After the shot, I hafta hold on to the tree ! Lol


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I experienced that once. It was unreal and I couldn't stop, couldn't breath let alone aim.
I missed a giant 8pt @ 30yrds broad side. Shaved his back for him....lol...Even after the shot I had a heck of a time getting out of my stand 30 minutes later.
Now not so much, i focus on the ole furnace and let fly. ;-)


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I shook a little on every one of these...lol


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't shake but definitely get the head rush/adrenaline rush. My first deer I shot I actually got nauseous. had to lay down a bit. It was the adrenaline. Now I'm much more composed but still get the feels.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

First two bucks i saw i was shaking like a mad man, one wasnt even in shooting range missed the other. The third i started shaking took a deep breath, quit shaking, and got him. Same thing happens when i catch a big, 9 lb plus walleye, still gets my shaking when i get it in the boat, probably the best feeling in the world!


----------

